# I Join The "High Jewel Club" :-)



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Beijing *40 Zuan* SZB-1C automatic...arrived yesterday


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

That's very nice Ron.







How do they compare in quality?


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Time for a 40 jewel party!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> That's very nice Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm not sure compared to what, but the thing does run really well. Chascomm can explain the intricacies of the movement much better than I, though :notworthy:


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice addition to the family & museum. :notworthy:

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

AlbertaTime said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > That's very nice Ron.
> ...


The SZB-1C was intended to be one of the highest-quality versions of the Chinese Standard movement. The finish is maybe not up to that of Shanghai but the specification more than made up for it; a date mechanism with quick-change (China's first) which jumps instantly at midnight (also China's first) and a 20 jewel auto-winding mechanism with twin reverser-wheels in which the common ratchet-clutch system favoured by ETA was substituted by a smoother and more reliable ball-jewel-clutch system. All of those enhancements were designed by Shi Wenli who later wrote his doctral thesis on auto-winding mechanisms and in recent years has contributed some important work towards a couple of China's finest tourbillon watches.


----------

